# For the guys: Who made the highlight reel!?



## Angeline (Aug 25, 2016)

Of course I hope your current wives and girlfriends have set places there, but when thinking about some of your most memorable sex, what comes to mind? 

Who has stuck around and made a lasting impression on you- most importantly, why? What did they do, how did they act, how did you feel, etc..I want to know what it was that made you think about them, over others, over the long-term: ) 
What is it about these particular women/experiences that made them so good and memorable? 
Thanks, in advance, for sharing!!


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I have had very few partners. What is memorable for me is the woman who truly desired me. 

I'm a bad example for this.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

uhtred said:


> I have had very few partners. What is memorable for me is the woman who truly desired me.
> 
> I'm a bad example for this.


Ditto -- even fewer partners than Uhtred. But the answer is still the same among the sex I've had with that partner--definitely best when I sensed/felt her desire. Not very memorable otherwise.


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

For me it is easy. My wife is bi and her girlfriend, who had a crush on me since we were 14, lived with us for 7 years. She married a cuckold submissive guy for financial security and split her time between us. My wife has had a few thousand sex encounters with women over our 44 years of marriage. She only had them if I was part of it, if only to watch. I have had a sex life that most men would kill for. A wife who will not have sex with other guys and that was tested, and who feels sex with a woman without me is cheating. Plus she gave me full access to her girlfriend for one on on sex. We would start the night off with a threesome and then I had one on one sex with each woman. Most do not believe me but under the circumstances and time frame, even a hundred threesomes a year would be 4,000 threesomes and for many years we had sex almost every night and a few times on the weekend. 

The best time would be when the ladies first got sexual with each other but were shy about what to do. The girlfriend had been with a few women before so she was experienced. My wife had been in threesomes with me but never did more than kiss and fondle the other girl for a little bit. Our girlfriend was never in a threesome so it was new territory for all. I had been to a few orgies. The best way to describe a room full of party goers who are stoned taking off their clothes and having sex with as many people as they could. The ladies asked me to direct them like it was a porn movie and I got them to do everything I had seen in porn and a few things that I liked to do. It was a night of anything goes sex and I was like a kid in a candy store.


----------



## Quality (Apr 26, 2016)

Vinnydee said:


> I have had a sex life that most men would kill for.


Maybe 20 year old frat boys but not any men I know. 

Just gross.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Quality said:


> Maybe 20 year old frat boys but not any men I know.
> 
> Just gross.


If there is one thing I have learned in life it's that you can't keep two women fully happy at the same time.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> If there is one thing I have learned in life it's that you can't keep two women fully happy at the same time.


Perhaps not, but it's sure fun trying!


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Angeline said:


> Who has stuck around and made a lasting impression on you- most importantly, why?QUOTE]
> 
> Only ten percent made a lasting impression. Just as many women say most men are poor at sex, the same is true for most women.
> 
> Those that made a lasting impression loved sex, were passionate about me and good sex, were adventurous, creative, skilled, and initiated at least some of the time. Moreover, they had their own unique style and personality that made sex with them a highly individual experience - i.e., they weren't like most other women.


----------



## Edo Edo (Feb 21, 2017)

(Okay, so it's safe to say that NO ONE is going to answer this question better than Vinnydee... You are a MASTER at living life to the fullest and at the written word, sir.)


To the OP, I've had a few girlfriends come and go. Many did not leave a lasting impression, but I'll always have a soft spot for my first. I know it sounds cliché but apart from her just being my first, she also was adventuresome and willing to try new things, as I was. Blindfolds, sex in public places, drunk sex, sex on weed/mushrooms, driving on long car rides naked, BJ while driving, etc. (these were separate occasions, not all in the same night). I think we were both younger and more willing to experiment. The fun we had experimenting with each other while finding our own sexual boundaries made a lasting impression. Later GFs seemed a little less fun in that way by comparison because we were past that type of experimentation phase in our lives...


----------



## bkyln309 (Feb 1, 2015)

Vinnydee said:


> For I have had a sex life that most men would kill for. A wife who will not have sex with other guys and that was tested, and who feels sex with a woman without me is cheating. Plus she gave me full access to her girlfriend for one on on sex. We would start the night off with a threesome and then I had one on one sex with each woman. Most do not believe me but under the circumstances and time frame, even a hundred threesomes a year would be 4,000 threesomes and for many years we had sex almost every night and a few times on the weekend.
> .



Sounds gross actually. Not desirable at all. Unless you want STDs.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

bkyln309 said:


> Sounds gross actually. Not desirable at all. Unless you want STDs.



Sour grapes? lol You can't get STDs when you have ONLY the same partners all your life.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Angeline said:


> Who has stuck around and made a lasting impression on you- most importantly, why? What did they do, how did they act, how did you feel, etc..I want to know what it was that made you think about them, over others, over the long-term: )


I threw out my highlight reels decades ago. If anything stands out from that time period it would be re-remembering various moments and people from the point of view of who I am now. It drastically changes the meaning of it all. 

One person that stands out now in particular was a girl in college that had some minor birth defects. She was more nice, confident, and outgoing than anyone else I had ever met. Katie was her name, and she lived a few floors below me. She was a roommate of this blonde girl that I was interested in because the blonde had big boobs. The blonde never really gave me the time of day, nor did I ever give Katie the time of day. 

I hang onto that reel because it highlights how much of an immature idiot I was back then. It serves as a rather humbling memory because I can't even remember the blonde girl's name anymore, but I do remember Katie's!

Badsanta


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

My ex-wife. I mean, when you stick you D in crazy, it sure is a helluva lotta fun. Just don't marry it.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Memorable sex?? Haven't had any, my wife is a refuser.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

Angeline said:


> when thinking about some of your most memorable sex, what comes to mind?


I thought about this several years ago and came up with four criteria that are important for me. 

1. Emotional closeness/Love 
2. Responsiveness - How much physical pleasure did she have?
3. Adventurous/Communicative
4. Physical attraction is definitely 4th place on this list of four.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

The best partners made me feel like a sex God. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Married but Happy said:


> Sour grapes? lol You can't get STDs when you have ONLY the same partners all your life.


Well...sure you can. Just because you only have the same partner for life doesn't mean the partners return that courtesy...


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> Well...sure you can. Just because you only have the same partner for life doesn't mean the partners return that courtesy...


Excuse me for leaving out "ALL" ONLY .... But it was clear from the context of Vinny's post.


----------



## 23cm (Dec 3, 2016)

Sex with my crazy Italian-Hungarian nurse girl friend...amazingly passionate frequent and varied by style and locations. Once in our tent next to a busy trail while camping. Once getting a BJ in my Z3 with the top down in Palm Springs. And in every room at her place to the tune of "Bad Girl" by The Tractors. Alas she was possessive and crazy.


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> If there is one thing I have learned in life it's that you can't keep two women fully happy at the same time.


Vinny didn't need to. When one wasn't happy he just stepped back and let the other take over then joined back in again. :smile2:


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

Mine has to be the MILF that I was involved with before I met my wife. She had some issues, but sexually she turned me on. Nice curvy body, well-endowed, and she was very horny. She was also loud during the act, which was hot.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

ChargingCharlie said:


> Mine has to be the MILF that I was involved with before I met my wife. She had some issues, but sexually she turned me on. Nice curvy body, well-endowed, and she was very horny. She was also loud during the act, which was hot.



According to that other thread about the difference between porn and real life, this never happens in real life. Good looking, hot MILF that is really into sex and vociferous to boot? Yeah, right.:awink:


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I had a Japanese girlfriend who I saw on and off for about a year.I was constantly traveling and she was a student in NY.To this day I couldn't tell you whether she even liked me,when she went back to Japan we didn't keep in touch.But the sex was un ****in believable.She loved to dress up as a geisha,totally submissive and she would cater to my every wish.Nothing was off the menu.Some nights if she really got into the role play she would wash me from head to foot,massage me and then feed me food and drink until I was so horny it was killing me.
Then she really got going.
I really miss her.


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> According to that other thread about the difference between porn and real life, this never happens in real life. Good looking, hot MILF that is really into sex and vociferous to boot? Yeah, right.:awink:


Ha, yep. Wouldn't call her hot (decent looking), but she was a horn dog. Her moaning while she's riding me as I sucked and played with her D-cups is a great memory, along with coming home from church, going into her bedroom, and sticking my hand up her dress and feeling her crotch through her pantyhose. Damned if we couldn't boil water with the heat that time - she was literally screaming with pleasure. Too bad that she's a bit of a nut job.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Preeminently, knowing that they love you, and only you ~ and they know exactly how to show that love to you! 

Greatly to the point that they absolutely make your heart damned near explode!*


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

bkyln309 said:


> Sounds gross actually. Not desirable at all. Unless you want STDs.



What's with the judgment?

No one asked you to adopt his lifestyle. It works for him, and his wife, and their girlfriend. If it's not for you fine, but you don't get to judge what works for others based on your very singular criteria.

There is room here for everyone! Even vanilla virgins.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm not sure what talking about previous sex partners an ranking them has to do with Sex in Marriage.


This thread violates the rules for posting in this forum. Please read the posting rules a forum before posting there.


http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/2459-sex-section-rules-please-read-first.html


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/384314-since-comments-now-shut-off-my-thread.html

I was very clear as to why this thread was shut down.

You posted it in the Sex In Marriage forum. The purpose of that forum to offer a place for people who are having problems with sexual issues in THEIR marriage. 

It had nothing to do with Sex in Marriage. 

Again.. read the rules for that forum.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/2459-sex-section-rules-please-read-first.html



Chris H. said:


> Sexual problems in marriage have been a common topic on Talk About Marriage, so we decided to make a special section for these types of discussion.
> 
> We have talked a lot about what kind of discussions to allow and not to allow regarding sex on Talk About Marriage. The goal is to encourage Q & A for personal problems, while at the same time offending the least amount of people possible. :scratchhead: How do you do that when it comes to the issue of sex?
> 
> ...


----------

